# Glock 19 Gen 3 FTE every time?



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Got a brand new 19 gen 3 that just does not eject at all. I have other glocks and have always used Winchester white box with no problems. I've tried other good ammo and even 147 grain JHP to no avail. Anyone besides me have this problem?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you looked at your ejector? There is the spring loaded "claw" that is in the back side of the ejection port. That should move relatively easy against the spring tension from left to right on its pivot. The other half of the operation is an angled square pin that is mounted on the top of the frame which the shell case hits on the left hand side and causes the case to be spun out of the ejection port. I hope this makes sense to you. If you compare it to one of your other Glocks you should be able to see the problem.
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with GW. If you don't notice any differences I would take it to a gunsmith or contact Glock to see what they would be willing to do. I've never had this issue with any Glock I've owned, so it could be that the gun has a damaged part or something like that.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> Have you looked at your ejector? There is the spring loaded "claw" that is in the back side of the ejection port. That should move relatively easy against the spring tension from left to right on its pivot. The other half of the operation is an angled square pin that is mounted on the top of the frame which the shell case hits on the left hand side and causes the case to be spun out of the ejection port. I hope this makes sense to you. If you compare it to one of your other Glocks you should be able to see the problem.
> Goldwing


*"Have you looked at your ejector? There is the spring loaded "claw" that is in the back side of the ejection port."*
This is not the ejector. It is the extractor.

*"The other half of the operation is an angled square pin that is mounted on the top of the frame.."*
This part is the ejector.

I would check to see that the ejector is not damaged or bent. I would also check the extractor to make sure it is operating correctly. The best way to do all of this is to load a few snap caps in a magazine, insert it, chamber a snap cap, and then rack the slide from the rear quickly to see if the caps are ejected from the gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry if I used the wrong terms to describe the extractor and the ejector. I didn't have a manual handy for reference. Lesson learned.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> Sorry if I used the wrong terms to describe the extractor and the ejector. I didn't have a manual handy for reference. Lesson learned.
> Goldwing


Easy mistake to make. Have you tried working at it with snap caps yet?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A couple of things to check;

- Pistol is clean and lubricated in accordance with the manual. Even if it is/was brand-new, it should have been cleaned and lubed before the first firing. Check the manual for details. Use a q-tip-type cotton swab to mop-out the grooves in the slide where the frame rails ride, and make sure you get a bit of lube in each groove. If there is any of the factory rust-preventative hiding in these grooves, it can goop-up and slow the slide's movement, causing potential problems.

- If you disassembled the slide, it's possible that you may have assembled the extractor depressor plunger and spring-loaded bearing in the wrong order. Starting with the extractor, and working from the front to the rear of the pistol, you should have:
Extractor
Extractor depressor plunger (metal push-rod), rounded end against extractor
Extractor depressor plunger spring
Spring-loaded bearing (plastic push-rod/plug)
Slide cover plate

Even if you DIDN'T disassemble the slide, these parts may not be installed correctly; at least one person I know insisted that his came out-of-the-box with these parts installed backward, and especially if the pistol sat on the shelf at a gunshop for any length of time, these should be checked (bored shop clerks are known to practice disassembly/assembly on in-stock guns when business is slow).

EDIT: Saw you have already tried other ammo, which I had recommended here.

Good luck, let us know what you find out.


----------

